# Barista Barbar....?



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Since buying my Silvia and Rocky set up 2yrs ago and getting training at home on it from the great Glenn (!) I have had fun experimenting and some great coffee moments. Decided it was time to find out about Latte Art and some googling brought me to Barista Barbar in Whitechapel. Spent a busy day on the Barista bootcamp course and the latte art part was absorbing, frustrating (!) but very rewarding. Would recommend to anyone wanting to make a newbie voyage of discovery in all things milk-related. Anyone else been or heard of them? Off to practise some more..... Photos attached of my best effort on the course....


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds good Ian! Well done.

What kind of kit do they use there?

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Michael. She has a 2group Wega and a smart stepless Mazzer I think (?) plus their own beans (roasted in sunny Walthamstow ;-)) Tons of practice just with water initially to get used to controlling the flow, but the Rattleware insulated latte jugs were brilliant when we got to using steamed milk..... Need to get one now! I have just found this quite fascinating and addictive in an odd way.... Glued to YouTube videos of latte art and in awe of some magnificent creativity. Would recommend... just around the corner from Whitechapel hospital.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like you had a good day.


----------



## squiz (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi i did one of the first courses with barista barbar in 2008, and bought my girlfriend a barista course for christmas which she did last weekend..loads of info from gina a really well run friendly course and you get a certificate at the end !!


----------



## squiz (Jan 6, 2014)

Ps..it's tucked down a small alleyway 5 min walk from brick lane and not too far from shoreditch..i went to a couple of good places kahaila and brick lane coffee, both in brick lane. Nude espresso is also there i managed to visit all 3 while waiting for my girlfriend to finish the course !!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Slightly off topic but you'll also get the best hot salt beef sandwich in London at the Brick Lane Beigel Bake!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I like their salt beef a lot but my mate (who's much more of a salt beef connoisseur) assures me you need to go to Golder's Green to get the finest.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I would disagree with him but not everyone's taste is the same! The best place used to be Bloom's in Whitechapel but they've long since closed!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Nothing ever beat 'Blooms' for hot salt beef served on rye bread with English mustard & pickled cucumbers on the side.

I only ever found the equal at 'The Stage' in New York. Also long gone


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Where was Blooms?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Whitechapel High Street - closed in 1996


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Blooms ... that takes me back, best salt beef sandwiches and latke ever.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Your art is definitely getting there. How many months have you been trying? Took me 3 months as a barista to get even any resemblance of a rosetta leaf.

Here's a few of mine when I first started getting art, I don't know how to describe it but one of them was an attempt at a swan







and another I messed up my rosetta leaf and so just poured the entire contents of my milk jug into the cup and all over the work station out of frustration.


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

Just went on this course and I think it's brilliant. Definitely check it out if you're a beginner with latte art!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

My post earlier in the thread mentions the equipment then, but a look at the website just now makes me think there may have been changes since then http://www.baristabarbar.co.uk/index.html .....


----------

